# I Want A Big Chest!



## mightymo51 (Jan 29, 2006)

Anyone have any advice for a good chest workout.  I can't seem to get my chest looking full and defined.  Thanks!


----------



## Zaven (Jan 29, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any advice for a good chest workout.  I can't seem to get my chest looking full and defined.  Thanks!


I've given up on getting a big defined chest....I just don't seem to have the genetics for a big chest and I have tried everything under the sun.  Spot injecting igf is starting to increase the size however.  So maybe there is hope...


----------



## juicen00b1 (Jan 30, 2006)

does spot injecting IGF actually work? if so im going to spot inject it into my chest next cycle!!


----------



## Zaven (Jan 30, 2006)

juicen00b1 said:
			
		

> does spot injecting IGF actually work? if so im going to spot inject it into my chest next cycle!!


it's working suprisingly well actually.....I was definately impressed and I use 80-100 mcg's a day


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 30, 2006)

Have you tried to switch up your workout routine?  Maybe super-setting?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 30, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Anyone have any advice for a good chest workout.  I can't seem to get my chest looking full and defined.  Thanks!



I would ask you how long you have been working hard on your chest.  In my experience, you can give it 100% and still hit a plateau for as long as 3 months.  But eventually something will activate and you can rise above the plateau.  Make sure you are recording all your lifts so you can see if you are improving or not.  I write everything down and so I can see the last 2 years' worth of plateaus.  For example, my biceps plateaued for about 4 months and then started to grow again.  I don't know if I did anything to trigger the new growth.  I think I just had to wait until my body was ready for a change.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 30, 2006)

the chest can be a very difficult muscle to build. because alot of people are always trying to add more weight to the bar for bench presses, it tends to cause them to start using their front delts & triceps to much when doing the lift.  i saw pictures one time of a friend who could benchpress over 400lbs at a bodyweight of under 200lbs. he complained about having a small chect and after looking at the pictures i could see why. his front delts and triceps were much more developed than his pecs.  he was always trying to add more weight and lost the feel of working the chest muscle.
you need to focus more on working the muscle then how much weight you put on the bar.  the first thing i always recommend to anyone who is having problems is to immediately drop about 20-25% of the weight off the bar and use that lower amount.  when pressing take the bar up to just short of lockout and concentrate on squeezing the pectoral muscles. hold this possition for about 2 seconds before slowly lowering the weight down to the start position. the press up should be an explosive rep for the first 2/3 and very deliberate the last 1/3 of the way. try your reps like this and also try double setting with dumbell fly's or cable crossover flys.  
sometimes all we need to do is reprogram ourselfs on how to properly work the muscle itself and get away from the recommended theory that you have to lift big to get big. this certainly is true as long as you work the muscle properly while going big and this is where people get away from things. 
hope this suggestion works for you. be prepared to get very sore after your first workout like this.
i also recommend warming up with a few sets of cable crossover flys prior to starting your chest workout. 2 sets with a medium weight where you hold and squeeze the peak of the movement will really get the pec muscles fired up.


----------



## mightymo51 (Jan 31, 2006)

I appreciate all of the great advice guys.  I see what you are saying Pin, because I have definately seen a huge difference in my front delts since I have been constantly increasing my weight on the bench.  I will definately try to focus more on the excersise itself rather than the weight.  Infact, my chest workout is tomorrow.  
Thanks fella's!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 31, 2006)

.


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 31, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> I appreciate all of the great advice guys.  I see what you are saying Pin, because I have definately seen a huge difference in my front delts since I have been constantly increasing my weight on the bench.  I will definately try to focus more on the excersise itself rather than the weight.  Infact, my chest workout is tomorrow.
> Thanks fella's!


make sure you try the method i described for this chest workout. you will be amazed at how much of a difference you will feel after you are done and especially the next couple days


----------



## mightymo51 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Pin, what would this type of workout look like. ie. excersises, sets, reps.  I have pretty much hit a plateau like Andrew said and have been thinking about making some changes.  Thanks again!


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Jan 31, 2006)

I agree with Pin and Nitro, any time I hit a plateau it's normally because I'm lifting heavier than I should be and my form sucks.


----------



## mightymo51 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I took Pin's advice during my chest work out today and I am freakin sore right now.  It feels like I haven't done a chest work out in a month so I know I really worked those pecs today.  I appreciate all of your advice fella's.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 1, 2006)

mightymo51 said:
			
		

> Well, I took Pin's advice during my chest work out today and I am freakin sore right now.  It feels like I haven't done a chest work out in a month so I know I really worked those pecs today.  I appreciate all of your advice fella's.


    
glad to see you took my advice and know that it just plain works!!!!!
its funny how i discovered this method. 2 yeasr ago i suffered a herniated umbilical cord during the summer and when i recovered, i still had problems doing bench presses long after i could do everything else. it seemed that doing bench presses stressed the abdominal muscles more than i ever would have thought. the only way i could get chest workouts in was to lower the weight some and go slow while trying to take the strain off my abs.  this is how i found out just how much this method hits the pecs cause boy was i sore after the first workout like this.
i too had always been under the impression that you have to lift big to get big and while this is certainly very true, one factor is always forgotten and that is you must maintain proper form and really focus on the muscle worked.  if you dont your auxilliary muscles will cone into play to much which is what happens in chest workouts.  

one thing i would recommend for ya mightmo51 is to do this method for 3 weeks then do a week where you use heavier weight and see if you can maintain the focus on the movement and flexing the pec muscles.  alternate like this for the next few months with 3 weeks like i described and 1 week each month with a really heavy workout. you should notice by the end of the 3 months that your heavier workouts will also make you sore which will mean that you are maintaining focus and proper muscle contraction on those days also.


----------



## mightymo51 (Feb 1, 2006)

It's strange how a person can always find the good in something that is bad!  I'm gonna stick with you're plan and I'll keep you updated on the results.
Thanks again Pin.


----------



## KILLA (Feb 1, 2006)

Pec flys.....flat and incline worked wonders for me. My chest spread way out.


----------



## sTaTic (Feb 1, 2006)

The best advice i ever got and it was just recent, is as follows:

do incline first but raise the bench between flat and 45 degrees.  People tend to do there inclines after flat and lift the bench at 45 degrees.  This causes you to use more of your shoulders.  Try it.  I've been doing this for 3 weeks and already have seen more progress in my chest than i have seen in a long time.

I do inclines then flat then back to incline (same degree) flys.  Soar as shit every time.  chest feels more solid too.


----------



## juicen00b1 (Feb 5, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> the chest can be a very difficult muscle to build. because alot of people are always trying to add more weight to the bar for bench presses, it tends to cause them to start using their front delts & triceps to much when doing the lift.  i saw pictures one time of a friend who could benchpress over 400lbs at a bodyweight of under 200lbs. he complained about having a small chect and after looking at the pictures i could see why. his front delts and triceps were much more developed than his pecs.  he was always trying to add more weight and lost the feel of working the chest muscle.
> you need to focus more on working the muscle then how much weight you put on the bar.  the first thing i always recommend to anyone who is having problems is to immediately drop about 20-25% of the weight off the bar and use that lower amount.  when pressing take the bar up to just short of lockout and concentrate on squeezing the pectoral muscles. hold this possition for about 2 seconds before slowly lowering the weight down to the start position. the press up should be an explosive rep for the first 2/3 and very deliberate the last 1/3 of the way. try your reps like this and also try double setting with dumbell fly's or cable crossover flys.
> sometimes all we need to do is reprogram ourselfs on how to properly work the muscle itself and get away from the recommended theory that you have to lift big to get big. this certainly is true as long as you work the muscle properly while going big and this is where people get away from things.
> hope this suggestion works for you. be prepared to get very sore after your first workout like this.
> i also recommend warming up with a few sets of cable crossover flys prior to starting your chest workout. 2 sets with a medium weight where you hold and squeeze the peak of the movement will really get the pec muscles fired up.



pin i took your advice and did this workout to the detail.. it was the worse advice i ever took considering my chest has NEVER been this sore in my life..   i worked it on friday and it is now sunday- im in pain haha


----------



## kell11 (Feb 6, 2006)

cable crossovers,incline and flat dumbel flys.
AND SO IMPORTANT!------ hold and flex the pecs and concentrate while doing that,contract that musvle as hard as you can! for 3 or 4 seconds or so...do _that_ on every muscle group.lift,hold,flex harrrd!  and repeat
your pecs WILL respond


----------

